# Confused...



## Piper316 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been looking at aquarium designs for the past two days trying to figure out how I want to set up my new aquarium. I went out last night and found some really cool drift wood at the lake that I am going to prepare for it and would like to put some rocks in it as well. I really have no idea what kind of fish I want to put in the aquarium. Am I doing things backwards? I have this design in my head of how I want the aquarium to look but I have not even considered what that is going to do to the water and ultimately limit my selection on fish.

My aquarium is 55 gallons. I understand it is going to be a while before my aquarium is ready for fish. Any suggestions on where to start for fish?


----------



## SevenNoOni (Oct 11, 2011)

Are you planning a planted tank or just drift wood and rocks? with no plants Cichlids look great.. Planted tanks however I think neons and fish like that look best. my planted tank has Neon's Fancy guppies and kuhli loachs..


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I say go with a planted tank, more aesthetically pleasing, and better for the health of the tank. As far as fish, just start researching types, how big they get, and what they like and see what you like the best and what suits the tank the best. Good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

definitely go planted. As the plants grow you will feel a sense of fulfillment since you won't be staring at the same old tank day in and day out. As the plants grow the tank changes and becomes more lifelike. Sometimes plants become uprooted(like mine) and your fish have new places to hide and it gives you a reason to "rescape" your tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think you are going about it wrong. Going about it slow and taking a methodical approach when this may be new to you is the best way. If it is planted, that will dictate some other considerations like substrate and light choice. We can help with that though. Look in the photo gallery...quite a few planted tanks there. Be sure whatever rocks you choose get tested to be aquarium safe. Fish is the easy choice. Get the tank all set and then decide, IMO.


----------



## Piper316 (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't given much thought about the substrate yet either. I do like the idea of planting the tank and "watching it grow," as a few of you mentioned. I have a couple of lights that came with the aquarium (fluorescent) so I am pretty sure I can get whatever bulbs I need. What about the substrate? I really like the look of the white sand. Is there a cheaper way to go when buying sand, like pool filter sand?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have heard of pool sand working, just be sure to rinse it well before you put it in the tank


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

For substrate Im using PFS... One of the key benefits of PFS is that the grains are sieved to a consistent size of .45-.55 mm. This prevents the compaction problem associated with play sand plus it is a pretty good consistency for root development in your plants. A friend of mine was using a different brand than I was and he had a major rinsing effort. The brand I found named "Lighthouse" seems to be VERY clean with minimal rinsing required. 

Lighting.. for plants, use 6500Kelvin bulbs appropriately sized for your tank.. Depending upon the type of plants figure from a minimum of 1 watt per gallon up to 2 or more. 

Fish selection?.. If ya want plants AND cichlids.. stick with the Central American's.. Rams, Apisto's, Discus and Angels.. There are a few African cichlids that won't have a feast on your plants like Kribensis... 

Good luck on your build and please keep us posted on your progress. Bill in Va.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Do you know what kind of fish you like? If you like a particular fish with particular needs you may need to set up the tank specifically for it. If you want a selection of nice community fish set up the tank how you like it and you will have plenty of nice fish to choose from when the tank is ready.


----------

